# Moving



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm leaving Egypt in a few months to move to Spain. I rescued a dog a couple of years ago and want to take him with me… of course! Does anyone know if I can take him to Spain to live on a Pet Passport coming directly from Egypt. I know its possible now for the UK as there are no quarantine rules but not sure about Spain. Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes you can take your dog to Spain with a pet passport direct to Spain, your dog will need rabies, blood, and a chip, if you have not started the process then you must start now. 
Great to hear you are not abandoning him like so many do..


----------



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Maiden, He already has all his jabs just incase of having to leave urgently  Wouldn't dream of leaving without him, he's got me for life.

So that's fab he can go on a pet passport, now for another question, anybody done it and which is the cheapest way to do it? not sure if I can fly directly to Spain from Egypt as last time I had to go via the UK. Any help most appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt air flies to Madrid and Barcelona


----------

